# Questions About A Jet Lathe Gh-1340a



## bcall2043 (Oct 2, 2015)

I am looking at getting a used Jet GH-1340A lathe and have been searching the posts here for input. After my searches I still have a few questions and concerns.

1.  First concern is since this not a model currently sold by Jet is support available? I have looked at the Jet web site and the manual for this particular model is not on line. A talk with a Jet tech person on the phone that said it is still current did not ease my concern without their posting the manuals. I noticed in a recent ENCO flyer that they seem to sell the same lathe under their brand (link below) so my concern may not be valid.  http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=319-9733&PMPXNO=19567952&PARTPG=INLMK32

Do any forum members have an experience or thoughts on this model and getting parts?

2.  I have read the thoughts on quality differences between manufacturing in Taiwan and mainland China and this is a concern. The person selling the machine says it is Taiwan manufactured.

How does one determine where built for sure?

3.  The lathe that I am looking at has a 3 phase, two speed motor that doubles the number of spindle speeds provided by the gearbox. It also has a foot brake like the ENCO model. These features seem useful but the two speed motor raises another question.

Does slowing the motor down reduce the power rating of the motor or cause any other problems?. 

Thanks in advance.

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 2, 2015)

I've had my GH1340 for over 25 years and have never needed parts.  I figured if I ever break something, I'll probably have to repair or build a new something.  The stock items; motor, electrics, gears, bearings and other parts are pretty much available off-the-shelf from other vendors.

The country of manufacture should be on the data plate along with the serial number and manufacture date.

Cutting the motor speed in half normally derates the the motor HP by half, but should cause no problems.  Mine is 3HP, but I run it on a static phase converter so the output is actually 2 HP.  I have never run out of power.


----------



## alloy (Oct 2, 2015)

I just picked up a GHB 1340 last weekend for $750.  No motor on it, no tooling at all.  But this is exactly the lathe I've been looking for.  I have used Jim's lathe and was impressed with it, so I jumped at this one.    Hopefully I'll know this weekend how it runs.  I picked up an HF single phase 2hp motor for it and am adapting it to the lathe. 

You can stay with the 3 phase or go single phase pretty easily.


----------



## DanLins (Oct 4, 2015)

Check out http://www.mmtoolparts.com/store/jet-parts for parts, if needed. Another one is http://www.ereplacementparts.com/

My brother bought a GBH Jet lathe last year, made in about Y2K. We had to replace some cast replacement parts like the crossfeed base, as well as scrape them in. It turned out to be a fairly intensive and time consuming task, given the original "scraping" from the Chinese factory.

Dan L


----------



## bcall2043 (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks for your replys. They will help me make up  my mind.

I still have not been able to contact the seller and follow up on the lathe. Think I want the lathe but not if it is a major project. I am trying to get rid of projects so I can play more.

Benny


----------



## randyjaco (Oct 8, 2015)

Parts for old Jet lathes are harder than hens teeth to find. Just try to find some on EBay.

Randy


----------



## bcall2043 (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks for your replies. They helped me make a decision and a deal with the seller. Yes, I bought the lathe but have not got it home yet! Wet weather and a little eye surgery has slowed me down. Hope to get it home tomorrow.

I did not plan on getting another "project machine" but.........well that is another story.

Benny


----------



## bcall2043 (Jan 18, 2016)

It's been a while since I posted much and I had hinted that I brought home another project. I was going to post photos and update about my adventures leading to getting somewhat "old" lathes (not a typo, there are two). But first I need to learn how to include photos while still trying to learn Windows 10. I accidentally ungraded by clicking the wrong button on one of the recent Microsoft's request to upgrade. Then my computer refused to recognize the wireless connection after the "forever" download. The computer was connected before and during the connection but then suddenly it was stupid and would not connect. Had to drill a hole in the wall and run a cable to next room for a hard wire  hookup.
Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## bcall2043 (Jan 18, 2016)

randyjaco said:


> Parts for old Jet lathes are harder than hens teeth to find. Just try to find some on EBay.
> 
> Randy



Thanks, Randy. After finding a number of issues with the Jet lathe I did not try EBay but did try Jet Tools web site for parts which proved you correct. I used you feedback and my search results to strike the deal. I mentioned to one of the guys that worked at the dealer that Jet had a parts issued and he told me there was a complete freight damaged machine in one of the outback warehouses so parts should not be an issue. I went to the sales person I had gotten the price from and told him about the machine issues, parts needed to repair it and parts issues for this Jet model. He immediately dropped the asking price. I countered his offer and asked for the unused freight damaged machine to be included in the price. He accepted my offer and I got all the spares I needed and then some except for some damaged/missing sheet metal and the loose accessories.

The new to me lathe as found: 


The parts machine in photo below has the terrible black stuff use by the manufacturer for shipment. In the photo below you can see the rice paper still on the gear train. The mud dauber nest on the spindle was thrown in for no extra



It may be a while before the fun can begin. I have a third eye surgery scheduled so my vision may not be so good for a while. Lifting and driving will be restricted and the recovery for this one may not be so fast. The operation was schedule for the 7th of this month but was reschedule because my wife had a blood clot in her leg and could not take care of me. She is my nurse and designated driver.

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## timvercoe (Jan 19, 2016)

I know this may be a little late response about your machine as you have already purchased it.  But as stated before, parts............are hard to come by.  I've got an older, probably 80's chinaman lathe we broke the compound slide.  When I contacted the connection I had for parts, the response was "that is an old machine it will be more to fix it than it is worth, you should just by a new machine."  Having said that, every part of that machine can be made by you or some one, or a generac one purchased.  If your not in production, loosing $ on down time, patience will allow solutions to come your way.  You've already seen the results of that type of thinking, you've bought a parts lathe.  (But in time you will be wondering how to repair the parts lathe and put it back in service).  Don't ask me how I know.............

Tim


----------



## bcall2043 (Jan 19, 2016)

timvercoe said:


> I know this may be a little late response about your machine as you have already purchased it.  But as stated before, parts............are hard to come by.  I've got an older, probably 80's chinaman lathe we broke the compound slide.  When I contacted the connection I had for parts, the response was "that is an old machine it will be more to fix it than it is worth, you should just by a new machine."  Having said that, every part of that machine can be made by you or some one, or a generac one purchased.  If your not in production, loosing $ on down time, patience will allow solutions to come your way.  You've already seen the results of that type of thinking, you've bought a parts lathe.  (But in time you will be wondering how to repair the parts lathe and put it back in service).  Don't ask me how I know.............
> 
> Tim



Tim, I don't have to ask how you know, the thought has already crossed my mind. When I started cleaning the protective stuff off the parts machine, I was thinking "This machine has no wear and no user errors inflicted on it, I could make me an almost new machine from it".

Sorry about the photo confusion . I somehow ended up with the _parts lathe_ in both areas of the text and the _as found_ photo down near the signature. It had looked ok on my computer when I posted it. I edited it just now and at least got them in the right place. In the process I got disconnected from the web site. When I logged back in the photos are in the right place but the top one is small and the bottom one is large. Not sure what to do, got to learn this process better.


Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## randyjaco (Jan 19, 2016)

I am glad things turned out well. 
Randy


----------



## timvercoe (Jan 20, 2016)

Selling parts off machine for parts, usually puts the kibosh  on returning it to service..........still I look at the 2k KT mill and think wouldn't it be fun to run that thing?  

Tim


----------

